# How to achieve sub 20



## TWN (Feb 7, 2017)

When i was averaging about 20 I felt that it was hard to improve but soon noticed while i was improving all the wrong things I did. 






In the video I explain tips that I never really heard anyone talk about, at least on youtube.


----------

